# luz intermitente a 230 v



## bugmenot (May 12, 2008)

ola kisiera saber si me pudieran facilitar un esquema de un circuito intermitente que a la entrada lleguen 230 v de corriente alterna y a la salida mismo voltage  pero intermitentemente
de unos dos segundos 

Gracias


----------



## pepepuerto (May 12, 2008)

Hola , seria interesante saber que consumo,con un simple rele se podria,suerte un saludo


----------



## pepechip (May 12, 2008)

hola
En este enlace tienes el esquema
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/ilum/destella/index.htm


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 12, 2008)

Es buena la información proporcionada por pepechip.
tambien puedes tener en cuenta que si al 555 le cambies la resistencia de 100K por un pote, y el capacitor electrolitico de 1uF por varios capacitores electroliticos, los cuales los seleccionas a travez de una llave, puedes variar la frecuencia en una gama altisima.

si no t resulta entendible lo q t explique t mando un diagrama.


----------



## keb23 (May 13, 2008)

Si quisiera controlar con un microcontrolador este circuito, para que sólo se iniciara el "juego" de luces a mi señal, debería de colocar algo entre la patilla del trigger y la del tresshold, para que  este comenzara, ¿qué coloco?

Estoy algo perdido


----------



## Fogonazo (May 13, 2008)

Ese circuito esta pensado para no ser conectado a nada externo, fijate que la GND del 555 esta conectada a uno de los polos de la red, te puede llegar a achicharrar.


Puedees generar con tu micro pulsos de encendido y comandas en forma directa el optoaislador de la figura (MOC3021) y con eso enciendes y apagas la lampara


----------



## keb23 (May 13, 2008)

Me has dejado de piedra con la sencillez de tu propuesta. No quería tocar el programa que simplemente enviaba y mantenía un "1" cuando quería hacer esto. 

Muchas gracias por la rapidez de respuesta.


----------



## pepechip (May 14, 2008)

La solucion de Fogonazo es la mas apropiada, pero en el caso de que no sepas modificar el programa, tambien puedes conectar el anodo del diodo led octoacoplador a tu micro.


----------



## Ecj (Nov 10, 2012)

pepechip dijo:


> hola
> En este enlace tienes el esquema
> http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/ilum/destella/index.htm
> http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/ilum/destella/circuito.gif



En este diagrama quien se encarga de regular el voltaje hasta los 9v, solo el diodo Zener, no requiere de una resistencia?

De cuantos wats debe ser este zener?


----------

